# Got a Hobby?



## BigApple

At the risk of causing offence, anyone out there own a hobby and had any problems being granted access to sites?

Reason I ask is that I mentioned to a guy at work that I had seen a nice Hobby campervan for sale and without hesitation he said don't get one of those everyone will think you are a *****! They all have them (caravans presumably).

Was just wondering if this is a widely held prejudice that causes any issues for normal vacating campers?

Cheers
Al


----------



## bigbazza

PLEASE NOTE:
WE DO NOT ACCEPT THE FOLLOWING MAKES OF CARAVAN*: HOBBY, ROMA,TABBERT, LMC,TEC & WEIPPART.
*CORRECT AT TIME OF PRINT. COMMERCIAL VEHICLES NOT ALLOWED ON RESORT.

This is a notice on a site in Somerset which I left today.


----------



## GerryD

Yup,
friend of ours had a tag axle Hobby and on his first holiday in France since buying it he was turned away from 2 sites even thought my brother was accepted with a british tag axle van.
The site owners stated that only travellers have tag axle Hobbys and they would always turn them away.
Gerry


----------



## Westkirby01

Gos, wish that we in the community had his knowledge.

He is obviously talking from experience as he owns a 'Hobby' and has been refused. 

Otherwise my friend, what he says is hearesay and not worth a carrot.


----------



## storeman

hi 

we have never been turned away from any site at all.

Chris


----------



## LPDrifter

storeman said:


> hi
> 
> we have never been turned away from any site at all.
> 
> Chris


Me neither. Never been turned away from any site. We have toured in Ireland, N. Ireland, France, Spain and Portugal. Also came across lots of Hobbys and Hobby owners on sites and never heard of that being the case


----------



## Zebedee

It may be true of caravans, since travellers do favour certain makes and they all tend to be tarred with the same brush as the bad ones who steal and leave an awful mess :roll: .

I would think it VERY rare for a motorhome to be refused. 8O 

I've moved the thread to "Hobby Motorhomes" so you may get more first hand reports.

Dave


----------



## jb6981

Yes it does happen, but very occasionally.

I have a tag axle Hobby 725 Fiat Ducato. 

I have been refused entry to sites in France on two occasions in the last three years; the warden points to the twin axles and waves you away.

The first site was in the Loire Valley, the second in the Dordogne. 

I cannot remember the names of the sites, we just shrugged and drove on to the next site, normally it is not a problem.

Some sites in France do not allow twin axle caravans because of their association with the traveling community, you would think that they would realise that that an English tag axle motorhome was not full of itinerants but we could not be bothered to argue the toss.


----------



## BigApple

> tag axle


Forgive me for being dim, new to this motorhome world, what is a tag axle motorhome?

Also wondering if a Transit based Hobby would be more likely to draw negative prejudice than a Fiat base one?

Cheers for the responses so far
Al


----------



## jb6981

BigApple said:


> tag axle
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for being dim, new to this motorhome world, what is a tag axle motorhome?
> 
> Also wondering if a Transit based Hobby would be more likely to draw negative prejudice than a Fiat base one?
> 
> Cheers for the responses so far
> Al
Click to expand...

This is a tag axle: an ALKO chassis with two rear axles. It is highly unlikely that a single axle Transit Hobby would cause a problem; it is mainly twin axle Hobby and Fendt caravans, favoured by travellers, that are regarded with suspicion.


----------



## raynipper

Never had a problem YET....  with our 750 tag. But I think I would make a fuss if turned away because it was a Hobby.

I expect there are some threads and answers in French about this with some legal responses on French Google.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

jb6981 said:


> BigApple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tag axle
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for being dim, new to this motorhome world, what is a tag axle motorhome?
> 
> Also wondering if a Transit based Hobby would be more likely to draw negative prejudice than a Fiat base one?
> 
> Cheers for the responses so far
> Al
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a tag axle: an ALKO chassis with two rear axles. It is highly unlikely that a single axle Transit Hobby would cause a problem; it is mainly twin axle Hobby and Fendt caravans, favoured by travellers, that are regarded with suspicion.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation I've also wondered what a tag axel was but why have they changed it from twin axel?
Gary


----------



## cabby

called as such because it has a second set of wheels tagged on, to take the extra weight. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## SpeedyDux

Travellers are obviously knowledgeable when it comes to build quality. :wink: 

Anyhow, where do you draw the line when making a distinction between full-timing and leading a nomadic lifestyle for cultural reasons? 


SD


----------



## goldi

Afternoon folks,

A tag axle is a third axle thats tagged on the back , supposedly to take extra weight but can be tricky on wet grass mud and snow because it not a drive axle.



norm


----------



## shingi

We've had our Hobby since May with no problems so far. However we are going out to France on a one-way ticket 20th August and are now wondering if we'll come across this. As someone said though, you can just go on to the next site. We'll come back when we've had enough (as if!) Can't wait.


----------



## raynipper

shingi said:


> We've had our Hobby since May with no problems so far. However we are going out to France on a one-way ticket 20th August and are now wondering if we'll come across this. As someone said though, you can just go on to the next site. We'll come back when we've had enough (as if!) Can't wait.


Call in Shingi.
We won't turn you away.

Ray.


----------



## Hobby2005

A "tag axle" is a non-driven axle located behind a driven axle. 

Neither rear axle of the chassis used by Hobby (and by many other European motorhome manufacturers) provides propulsion, hence the Al-Ko chassis rear-axle arrangement is "tandem axle" not "tag axle". As far as I am aware, the only motorhomes with a genuine "tag axle" will be large RV-style vehicles.

Having said that, the term "tag axle" has come to be generally (though inaccurately) employed within the UK motorhome community to describe a twin rear-axle Al-Ko chassis and I believe even Al-Ko themselves tend to use the term.


----------



## raynipper

Hobby2005 said:


> A "tag axle" is a non-driven axle located behind a driven axle.
> 
> Neither rear axle of the chassis used by Hobby (and by many other European motorhome manufacturers) provides propulsion, hence the Al-Ko chassis rear-axle arrangement is "tandem axle" not "tag axle". As far as I am aware, the only motorhomes with a genuine "tag axle" will be large RV-style vehicles.
> 
> Having said that, the term "tag axle" has come to be generally (though inaccurately) employed within the UK motorhome community to describe a twin rear-axle Al-Ko chassis and I believe even Al-Ko themselves tend to use the term.


In the grand scheme of things ...... Does it matter...??? :roll:

We all seem to go round in circles on various topics that keep popping up and never end or come to a definitive conclusion.

I am far too busy with more important things. Off now to mow the lawn (ooppss weeds).

Ray.


----------



## Tasha

We have a 2005 Hobby 750 and have never had a problem. 
We also travel through Austria, avoiding motorways without cost.


----------



## rrusty

We are at CC Edinburgh, and I have seen dozens going past today - rumour has it they are all going to Gypsy brae, thats about a mile away for some get together and there will be a few hundred of them.


----------



## foxykate

any rdvice on LEGAL and SAFE childseat for forward facing upright dinette seat with Approved seat belts
Thanks


----------



## Hezbez

From the Flamingoland website;

We do not allow Hobby, Buccaneer or Tabbert caravans or
commercial vehicles i.e. transit vans and flat bed vehicles on
site at any time.


----------



## raynipper

But if I was a black, gay, Jewish, left handed, one eyed, Muslim, midget they would have to let me in.

Ray.


----------



## locovan

Unity Farm at Brean Sands has the same rule 
http://www.hru.co.uk/faq

What policy on makes of tourers accepted on site?

We do not accept certain makes of Caravan/Motorhome, you will be notified at time of booking if your reservation is not accepted. we currently do not accept the following makes of caravans*: Hobby, Roma, Tabbert, LMC, TEC, Weippart
*correct at time of print.


----------



## wasfitonce

*Got a Hobby*

    

WHAT A LOT OF CR** WE HAVE HAD OUR HOBBY FOR THREE YEARS AND COVERED OVER 40K MILES (Europe and GB) WITHOUT TROUBLE. If you have seen a nice Hobby buy it, you will not regret it.

Paul


----------



## 1neil

We are newbie's and have not ventured out onto any campsites yet, if we get turned away from one, I'll just smile and drive onto the next site that's happy to take my money


----------



## Forrester

WE have never had a problem over 5 years of touring.
Mind you when they see we are 2 old fogies this might help :lol: 
Forrester.


----------



## Yaxley

*Re got a Hobby*

The restrictions appear to refer to Hobby Caravans not Motorhomes.
We have a Hobby 750 twin axle and have never experienced a refusal at any campsite.
Ian


----------



## blondel

Brean Sands says caravan or motorhome "We do not accept certain makes of Caravan/Motorhome, you will be notified at time of booking if your reservation is not accepted. we currently do not accept the following makes of caravans*: Hobby, Roma, Tabbert, LMC, TEC, Weippart *correct at time of print"
We are awaiting delivery of our LMC Breezer and I have just emailed the site to ask for an explanation of their prejudice!! Will let you know about any reply. Don't really want to go their as it is not our sort of site but it might be good with the grandchildren.


----------



## locovan

The more you look into the Site rules the more you find
Here under Tents and tourer

http://www.flamingoland.co.uk/downloads/Guidelines-and-Terms.pdf

We do not allow Hobby, Buccaneer or Tabbert caravans


----------



## Yaxley

We stayed in Brean Sands last year with the MHF group following the Motorhome Show at Shepton Mallet. There was another Hobby twin axel also in the group. There wasnt an issue.
Ian


----------



## locovan

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=340

MHF stay at Warren Farm not Unity where they have it written in their rules.

Warren doesnt mention Banned Motorhomes only commercial vans 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=340


----------



## bigbazza

Mavis is spot on, --------this is a quote from me after leaving Unity in July 2010 :- PLEASE NOTE: 
WE DO NOT ACCEPT THE FOLLOWING MAKES OF CARAVAN*: HOBBY, ROMA,TABBERT, LMC,TEC & WEIPPART. 
*CORRECT AT TIME OF PRINT. COMMERCIAL VEHICLES NOT ALLOWED ON RESORT. 

This is a notice on a site in Somerset which I left today. (July 2010)


----------



## blondel

this is the reply I received from Brean Sands
Hello

Thank-you for your email. We do apologise for the upset this matter has caused you. Just to clarify there are certain makes of touring caravans we don't except on our site however we do accept all types of motorhomes.

Could I ask you where you got the information from so we can amend it if needed. Thank-you for bringing it until our attention.

Kind Regards
Becca

However on the faq the comment they make is ambiguous

"What policy on makes of tourers accepted on site?
We do not accept certain makes of Caravan/Motorhome, you will be notified at time of booking if your reservation is not accepted. we currently do not accept the following makes of caravans*: Hobby, Roma, Tabbert, LMC, TEC, Weippart
*correct at time of print


----------



## Tasha

We have had a Hobby 750 for 7 years now and after 50,000 miles of touring in Europe haver never been refused access to a Site yet.
We have seen notices referring to Hobby Caravans as these have been a Traveller Favourite and can be seen in many fairgrounds.


----------



## 374DEL

*Hobby*

No problems had ours for 6 years never been refused entry to any site in any country.
374DEL


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Flamingoland may not accept Hobby Motorhomes but IMO I think it is a blessing,there are much nicer places to visit in Yorkshire :lol: !
Never been turned away in ours,is it a little like a gas attack?
There is always someone who knows someone who has been kicked off a site because they have a very nice Motorhome with a Hobby logo?
Some may have been turned away because the unit was too large or because of a twin axle,but because it is a Hobby Motorhome?
Lets face it,this stigma is because the Traveller Community favour the larger Hobby Caravans.
So basically the stigma is not against the Hobby brand but potentially who may be users of the said vehicle.
If a Camp Site owner thinks we are not desirable enough for their site then I think the feeling would be mutual.
Rant over  

Val


----------



## locovan

MaxandPaddy said:


> Flamingoland may not accept Hobby Motorhomes but IMO I think it is a blessing,there are much nicer places to visit in Yorkshire :lol: !
> Never been turned away in ours,is it a little like a gas attack?
> There is always someone who knows someone who has been kicked off a site because they have a very nice Motorhome with a Hobby logo?
> Some may have been turned away because the unit was too large or because of a twin axle,but because it is a Hobby Motorhome?
> Lets face it,this stigma is because the Traveller Community favour the larger Hobby Caravans.
> So basically the stigma is not against the Hobby brand but potentially who may be users of the said vehicle.
> If a Camp Site owner thinks we are not desirable enough for their site then I think the feeling would be mutual.
> Rant over
> 
> Val


Its not like gassing as its written in a lot of sites rules 
Unity Farm at Brean Sands has the same rule 
http://www.hru.co.uk/faq

What policy on makes of tourers accepted on site?

We do not accept certain makes of Caravan/Motorhome, you will be notified at time of booking if your reservation is not accepted. we currently do not accept the following makes of caravans*: Hobby, Roma, Tabbert, LMC, TEC, Weippart 
*correct at time of print.

And read blondel's posting just above here :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

I appreciate some sites have it written in their rules but have they actually ever turned away the average 2.4 family in a Hobby Motorhome simply because of their choice of unit?
Has any one here ever been turned away from a site because they are in a Hobby? I would like to know which sites have turned them away so we can avoid them as they clearly (allegedly!) attract Travellers if they have to ban Hobby's and their associated brands.
We have the two sites mentioned previously,anymore out there?
They may turn Travellers away but of course they cannot put that in their terms and conditions but it seems they can discriminate against people who drive Hobby's.....personally I do not now how they get away with it in this day and age!

Val


----------



## locovan

I think they must have it there as a way of stopping Travelers from setting up on their sites.
If you go through the rules of sites they have it written into their rules but surely Travelers do have all makes of Motorhomes and Caravans.
I have said before that we were on a site where they said "look out a Hobby shut the gates" 
I said "why" and they said we dont want Travelers here"
This was over 10 years ago now.
It has always put me off of a Hobby and yet I love them as i love the blue and the layout is lovely.
I have been on a CL site in Cheshire where travelers were camped and went off in the day to work --no trouble at all! You cant tar everyone with the same brush can you?


----------



## PaulW2

I would much prefer to avoid any site which bans any manufacturer. The reasoning seems to be 'well, that make is used by travellers and we don't want travellers'. So it's just crude prejudice and bigotry. And it's astonishingly thick. (Logic: the fact that many travellers use Hobby caravans does not mean that most Hobby caravans are used by travellers. If all dogs are mammals are all mammals dogs? Hobby is the largest caravan manufacturer in the world. Are most bought by travellers? Really?)

I just wouldn't want to be on a site which is run by such people. It will be a bit like wearing the wrong colour shirt in the wrong place/time in certain cities. I'd much rather keep the shirt and avoid the idiots who will hate you for your shirt/van/accent/skin colour.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

That's my point Mavis,you are put off Hobby's because you think they are used by Travellers and in fact they use all kinds of Caravans.
They even drive Mercs,Bmws.Porches and Land Rovers so are the sites who ban Hobby going to ban certain tow cars?
I think you will find most Hobby Motorhomes are owned by non-travellers who feel they have bought a good quality van and never give the ***** association a second thought!
I agree with Paul it is crude predudice and bigotry ,most Hobby owner are not travellers,we are Motorhome owners with fantastic taste and an eye for good quality  !

Val


----------



## raynipper

We were on a site in the Loire a few years ago. The site manager allowed us in but stopped several Gypsy vans from entering.
All the Gypsies found a way round the back of the site and set up between us and the river in an ideal spot. Then they just walked in and used all the site facilities free. 
Wish I had of joined them.

Ray.


----------

